

Mr. Google's Guidebook (2008) - akkartik
http://whimsley.typepad.com/whimsley/2008/03/mr-googles-guid.html?

======
hayksaakian
That's something rare on the web these days.

Too often, all textual content is optimized for shares, search engines, and
algorithms.

Reading fiction that makes a point is a happy surprise.

\-----

Speaking of which: I now realize that today's web spiders are completely
ignorant of fiction. You can't write a piece of fiction without algorithms
interpreting your work literally.

------
nubela
mirror?

~~~
lern_too_spel
[http://tomslee.net/2008/03/mr-googles-
guid.html](http://tomslee.net/2008/03/mr-googles-guid.html)

It also works better on mobile.

